
The Internet is our social network. | Friendica - zoowar
http://project.friendika.com/
======
Joeboy
That all looks great, but the level of thinking required when staring at the
Public Portals page is quite offputting. I will persist, but having to think
is going to put 95%[1] of people off.

[1] Statistic may be fictitious

Edit: Why is Friendika sometimes spelt with a K and sometimes with a C?

